# Frostfall-Survival Mod bietet noch nie da gewesene Spieltiefe



## Elathar (12. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag 


Ich habe gestern mal wieder ein paar Skyrim Mods ausgepackt und bin auf den sehr großen und unglaublich detailierten Survival-Mod gestoßen.

Frostfall-



Eine Mod, die direkt ins Spielgeschehen eingreift und das gesamte Spiel in ihrer Realität grundlegend verändert. Hier die wichtigsten Punkte:


* Kälte,Regen,Stürme,Sonne haben einen extremen Einfluss auf das Spiel*

- Der Spieler muss sich ein eigenes Lagerfeuer schüren, um sich aufzuwärmen,holz muss selbst gehackt werden.
- Zelte verschiedenster Materialien müssen hergestellt und aufgebaut werden um sich auch Schutz vor einem Sturm oder vor Regen zu holen.
- Jeder Gegenstand hat nun einen direkten Einfluss auf die Körpertemperatur sowie Gesichtsschutz/Helme und Umhänge.
-Gegenstände werden nass und müssen auch trocknen.
-Es können allerlei crafting Gegensände wie ein Kürschnertisch aufgestellt werden.*
-Es ist also möglich sich sein eigenes Lager aufzuschlagen und dort zu bleiben und vielerlei Dinge zu erleben*
UVM.

*Weitere wichtige Punkte*

-Schnelles reisen ist nichtmehr möglich. Jede Strecke muss mit dem Pferd oder zu Fuß bewältigt werden.
-Auskülung wird zunächst die Beweglichkeit und den Kampf behindern und führt zum Tot.
- Es kann nichtmehr in Eisflüssen oder Meer geschwommen werden. Wenn ja dann =Tot
UVM.


Mit zusätzlichen Mods wie "SkyRE" kommt dann noch ein neuer Talentbaum ins Spiel welcher sich ausschließlich aufs Überleben spezialisiert.
sowie neue Animationen wie z.B das "Hände über dem Feuer halten" usw.


Hier einige Videos sowie Anleitungen.
*Frostfall kann über den Steam Workshop installiert werden oder ebenfalls über Nexus
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11163/?
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=13685
*


Frostfall Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UR5FVQCkyVA#!

Anleitung zur Installation von SkyRE ( wird nicht für Frostfall benötigt, bringt aber den Talentbaum und zusatz Animationen ? ( Installation über den Nexus-Mod Manager am einfachsten )
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9286/?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfR2Sts6jXM


Bei Fragen einfach Nachtricht an mich. 



Viel Spaß euch damit


----------

